# An old problem, but still a tech problem.



## blackfuredfox (Apr 6, 2010)

okay, this is a bit on the old side but i was curious if anyone knew much about phonographs and albums. mostly how to repair one or the other. so recently i bought some albums ranging from early 1980's all the way back to late 1950's. my problem is that the records sound all wierd, but the records all look dine except for small scratches ive seen on all my records and never proved as a problem. but anyway im not sure if there are ways i can repair the albums at home, or if its my phonograph getting odd.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 6, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> okay, this is a bit on the old side but i was curious if anyone knew much about phonographs and albums. mostly how to repair one or the other. so recently i bought some albums ranging from early 1980's all the way back to late 1950's. my problem is that the records sound all wierd, but the records all look dine except for small scratches ive seen on all my records and never proved as a problem. but anyway im not sure if there are ways i can repair the albums at home, or if its my phonograph getting odd.



I would say it could be a bit of both, but mostly the latter.  Record players had needles that were basically like little vibration based microphones that rode the groves in a record.  Over time, they get worn down and become less accurate and effective. You might need to replace the needle.  Likewise, the records themselves also experience wear in the groves - the more you play it, the less crisp it becomes.

By digitizing the song, you may be able to clean up some of the problems, but that requires a fairly sound knowledge of audio editing, as well as good audio software.  Even then, you can only repair so much.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 6, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> I would say it could be a bit of both, but mostly the latter.  Record players had needles that were basically like little vibration based microphones that rode the groves in a record.  Over time, they get worn down and become less accurate and effective. You might need to replace the needle.  Likewise, the records themselves also experience wear in the groves - the more you play it, the less crisp it becomes.
> 
> By digitizing the song, you may be able to clean up some of the problems, but that requires a fairly sound knowledge of audio editing, as well as good audio software.  Even then, you can only repair so much.



im not really sure where to get a new needle, but the player is not to old, maybe 3 years at most, it is one of those that looks old though with a dial radio, a cd player with the phono on top..


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 6, 2010)

The first thing to do I guess would be to go to a place that sells NEW Vinyl records and get a cheap one to test for the sake of comparison.


----------



## Aden (Apr 6, 2010)

What kind of cartridge is on the turntable? What kind of turntable is it? Is it direct-drive or belt-drive? Do you have a phono preamp? You're also going to have to go more into depth other than it sounds "weird".

Also make sure you have tools to make sure your records are clean before you play them. You can find brushes specifically for this purpose on the internet and at record stores. Dust makes surface noise. Also keep in mind to handle the records so you don't touch the playing surface - oils from your skin can degrade the record. These oils can also transfer to the stylus (needle), building up over time and making it sound like crap. When you buy a cartridge be sure to buy one or two replacement styli with it, just so you have them on hand.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 6, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> The first thing to do I guess would be to go to a place that sells NEW Vinyl records and get a cheap one to test for the sake of comparison.


ive only seen used places, though i do have the Bioshock soundtrack from the 2nd one SE. thats the newest record ive seen.


Aden said:


> What kind of cartridge is on the turntable? What kind of turntable is it? Is it direct-drive or belt-drive? Do you have a phono preamp? You're also going to have to go more into depth other than it sounds "weird".
> 
> Also make sure you have tools to make sure your records are clean before you play them. You can find brushes specifically for this purpose on the internet and at record stores. Dust makes surface noise. Also keep in mind to handle the records so you don't touch the playing surface - oils from your skin can degrade the record. These oils can also transfer to the stylus (needle), building up over time and making it sound like crap.



i never touch the playing side on anything for that reason, but the sound, the instumental parts are going along perfectly but when you hear the actual singer it sounds like Louis Armstrong with strep throat.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> What kind of cartridge is on the turntable? What kind of turntable is it? Is it direct-drive or belt-drive? Do you have a phono preamp? You're also going to have to go more into depth other than it sounds "weird".



Yeah, my first thought was the wrong cartridge type, or (if the preamp has it) the cartridge selector set to MC when it should be MM.



> but the sound, the instumental parts are going along perfectly but when you hear the actual singer it sounds like Louis Armstrong with strep throat.



That is odd.  Could be a bad cartridge.  It doesn't sound like a speed problem or a slipping drive belt.  Can the platter speed be biased on your player?  This is typically done by adjusting the platter speed +- 10%; sometimes using a red strobe light built into the player.


----------



## Aden (Apr 6, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> ive only seen used places, though i do have the Bioshock soundtrack from the 2nd one SE. thats the newest record ive seen.



Internet. New vinyl is getting released every day.



> i never touch the playing side on anything for that reason, but the sound, the instumental parts are going along perfectly but when you hear the actual singer it sounds like Louis Armstrong with strep throat.



Do you have a digital file with which to compare the record? I can't really help you without you answering at least some of my other questions.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 6, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Yeah, my first thought was the wrong cartridge type, or (if the preamp has it) the cartridge selector set to MC when it should be MM.
> 
> 
> 
> That is odd.  Could be a bad cartridge.  It doesn't sound like a speed problem or a slipping drive belt.  Can the platter speed be biased on your player?  This is typically done by adjusting the platter speed +- 10%; sometimes using a red strobe light built into the player.



i dont know a whole lot about it, but this is the exact model i have down to the finish.
http://www.amazon.com/Excalibur-RD54-Music-Player-Finish/dp/B001C2BF04
now i usually have the radio running to help me sleep, could that cause issues?



Aden said:


> Do you have a digital file with which to compare the record? I can't really help you without you answering at least some of my other questions.



no i dont have a digi, and i dont know most of the specifications on it. all i really know is its an RD54 radio/cd/phonograph.


----------



## Aden (Apr 6, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> no i dont have a digi, and i dont know most of the specifications on it. all i really know is its an RD54 radio/cd/phonograph.



Then maybe that's just how the singer sounds, who knows?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> Then maybe that's just how the singer sounds, who knows?



i can tell you Frank Sinatra dosent sound like that.


----------



## Aden (Apr 6, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> i can tell you Frank Sinatra dosent sound like that.



Didn't mention what the record was, so I couldn't know.

So you've tested other records on the same turntable, right?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> Didn't mention what the record was, so I couldn't know.
> 
> So you've tested other records on the same turntable, right?



Frank Sinatra, John Denver were the last ones i tried, before that i hadnt run it in a while, but before that it sounded fine with an occasional hiccup.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 6, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Excalibur-RD54-Music-Player-Finish/dp/B001C2BF04
> now i usually have the radio running to help me sleep, could that cause issues?



A quick google search suggests a fairly high failure rate on that unit, in the first six months.  Maybe your unit went bad?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 6, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> A quick google search suggests a fairly high failure rate on that unit, in the first six months.  Maybe your unit went bad?



would it affect the whole system or just the phono, because the rest works perfect though is the thing.


----------



## Aden (Apr 6, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> i dont know a whole lot about it, but this is the exact model i have down to the finish.
> http://www.amazon.com/Excalibur-RD54-Music-Player-Finish/dp/B001C2BF04



Ugh, dump that and get a dedicated turntable. You can probably find a used Technics SL1200 for a few hundred bucks, and they're built like tanks.

\But at least it's not a USB turntable


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> Ugh, dump that and get a dedicated turntable. You can probably find a used Technics SL1200 for a few hundred bucks, and they're built like tanks.
> 
> \But at least it's not a USB turntable



easier said than done, mainly for my investment of all my money to a truck, lack of a job, and lack of avalible jobs, thats why im trying to keep this one going.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 6, 2010)

Garage sales are nice, I got two decent ones for $5 and $10, then sold the cheaper one for $25.


----------



## velantian (Apr 6, 2010)

Use a soft brush and try cleaning the needle.    

If they are adjustable on that model, you also may want to check the anti-skate and tone arm balance.


----------



## wheelieotter (Apr 6, 2010)

You might want to check the connections at the cartridge, too. Over time they can vibrate loose, causing distortion like that. Is the noise similar on every record?


----------



## hitokage (Apr 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> You can probably find a used Technics SL1200 for a few hundred bucks, and they're built like tanks.


That's a bit overkill for the average listener - just about any of their turntables is a decent choice though.



blackfuredfox said:


> would it affect the whole system or just the phono, because the rest works perfect though is the thing.


It could be something wrong with the phono preamp circuit, which wouldn't affect anything else.



Sponge Cat said:


> Garage sales are nice


Also, craigslist - specifically the electronics and free sections.



Aden said:


> Internet. New vinyl is getting released every day.


Some Best Buy stores have some these days too. They were at one point go to add a selection to all their stores, but I've yet to see any at the stores near me.

---

blackfuredfox,
What you need is to get a hold of some nice, cheap, "vintage" stereo equipment to go with your musical tastes. Some stuff from the '70s or '80s should be available cheaply or free. Avoid all in one devices and rack systems. It takes up more space, but when one piece goes bad you can just replace it and not the whole thing.


----------

